# Some carving I have done



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm new to the forum and would like to share some carving that I do. It is a good pass time for me in the winter months.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

Man those are great! You are a talented person!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

THOSE ARE AMAZING!!! What talent you have been blessed with!


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow! Awesome work. You do have a natural gift!


----------



## summerfarm (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful!! What kind of tools do you use?


----------



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

oh my goodness!! awesome... any for sale? ... i bet shipping is costly... 

great work!!


----------



## buckshot32000 (Jun 20, 2013)

nice work


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words. I use knives, chisels and some home made tools and also bought some small gouges. About a year and half ago I desided to try to carve and this is what I created. LOL I don't have any pattern just start and the carving just takes me to the end results. Many of my close friends don't even know that I carve so your kind words are nice to hear. I just do it when I'm bored and times are slow for me. I spend most of my time in the outdoors so in off season I will work on one. Here is the first one I did about one and half year ago. I have not sold any but have given some away to charity groups. 



This is one that was started but not done when I took the picture.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice.........


----------



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

wow, would be an honor to have one!!!


----------



## Delion (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful creations with us. 

It's an inspiration because a lot of folks may never realize they have creative talent inside unless they figure out how to put together that seemingly magic yet elusive combination of material, tools, time and creative inspiration. I'm curious what led you to making the attempt at this art form. Had you done any other carving or other art work, because your designs are so well executed. 

I'm guessing it's pretty hard to put a price on something that you've put so much of yourself into. How many hours would you invest from start to finish in one of these carvings?

Thanks again!


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow!!!!!!!!!! I just kind of "assumed" they were chainsaw art cleaned up with a 4" grinder. Hand tools! What a powerful amount of labor and love. Just amazing!


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

Delion 
I really don't know why I wanted to try a carving. I picked up a peice of wood on the river it is the piece of wood that I carved out my first carving. I have a picture of that in above post. I just started and didn't know where it would go but it ended up pretty good I thought. LOL You are so right that I also think there is hidden skills in people that they don't know they have till they try something. I can't even draw a stick man. LOL Yes it is a little hard to let them go yet. They are my own imagination no patterns no pictures to look at just me starting and letting the carving take me to the end. I use no power tools. I have about 35 to 40 hours in one carving. I have done about 12 of them and I really don't have any inspiration to do any more. I'm kinda differant in that way I did it, now on to something else. Not saying I'm a pro at it but I challenged myself and I know I can do it type of thing. Again thanks for the kind words and yes I do believe if people really want to do something they can. If I can anyone can.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Just wow. If i tried to do that i would only make fire starter. Wish had a gift talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, incredible and so nice that you enjoy doing this during the cold winter months when so many are depressed and bored.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Very nice. I would love to be able to do something so beautiful. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

Great work.

Don


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Extremely interesting. Would love to see you working. s


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

These are beautiful. My daughter has always wanted a totem pole. I have no idea why, but she has talked about it since she was little. 
If I tried, I'm sure I would end up with toothpicks!!!! OR saw dust! LOL
Alice in Virginia


----------

